# Wie Daten speichern?



## Sengi (30. Apr 2006)

Hallo zusammen,

bin mir nicht gaanz so sicher ob dies das richtige Unterforum für meine Frage ist. Mal sehn 

Ich habe folgendes Problem:

Ich schreibe ein Programm welches eine große Menge von Daten verwaltet und aufbereitet. Der Enduser des Programms soll mit diesen Datenarbeiten können etc... (nicht verändern, sind rein statisch)

Nur wie speicher ich diese Daten ab? In einer Datenbank? Sql scheidet aus, da nicht jeder sich eine solche Datenbank installieren will. Zudem sollten die Daten nicht für den Enduser ohne weiteres einsehbar sein. 
Die zu Grunde liegende Datenmenge beläuft sich auf ca. 5000 - 10000 Datensätze, je nach Unterart des Programms. 

Folgendes wäre optimal:
Man legt eine Cd ein, das Programm läd die Daten und man kann sie dem User anzeigen.


Tja nur ich habe keine Ahnung was für eine Art von DB (sofern es überhaupt eine gibt für solch ein "Problem") ich benutzen soll.

Hat da jemand einen guten Tipp oder eine Idee?



Lieben Dank und Gruss

Sengi


----------



## Roar (30. Apr 2006)

Sengi hat gesagt.:
			
		

> In einer Datenbank? Sql scheidet aus, da nicht jeder sich eine solche Datenbank installieren will. Zudem sollten die Daten nicht für den Enduser ohne weiteres einsehbar sein.


benutz mal die forensuche oder google zu "hsqldb" oder "derby" oder "h2"



> Die zu Grunde liegende Datenmenge beläuft sich auf ca. 5000 - 10000 Datensätze, je nach Unterart des Programms.



hm, das ist nich allzuviel, die kann man auch bequem in einer "normalen" datei speichern


----------



## Sengi (30. Apr 2006)

Hm also wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe, werden zur Laufzeit von hsqldb die entsprechenden Daten der tables als sql-queries in reinform auf der platte zwischengespeichert. Das heißt leider der uer kann ohne weiteres an die Daten ran und folglich sehr leicht diese "kopieren" . Genau das sollte nicht möglich sein, ansonsten liest sich alles zu hsqldb sehr gut. Schade


----------



## Kawa-Mike (1. Mai 2006)

Du möchtest also die Daten auf irgendeineweise verschlüsseln oder vor dem User verstecken. Wie wäre es, wenn du die ausgabe zippst ( java.util.zip ) und die Datei z.B. daten.dat nennst.
Ist zwar nicht bombensicher, aber einfach und immerhin müsste man erst raten, das es sich um ZIP-Dateien handelt, ehe man die Daten lesen kann.


----------



## Roar (1. Mai 2006)

*doofguck* also bei mir werden keine sql queries in den dateien gespeichert :autsch:


----------



## Sengi (2. Mai 2006)

Hi,
also das mit den Queries hab ich gelesen, also noch nciht wirklich getestet. Auf jedenfall sind die Daten von dem User einsehbar. 

Der Grund für das "verstecken" oder verschlüsseln ist halt der, dass es sehr viel Arbeit ist diese Datensätze zu erstellen und es schon schade wäre wenn jemand eben diese einfach klauen könnte um sie für sich selber zu verwenden.

Schon mal danke soweit


----------

